#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   primäre anorgasmie >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo zusammen,
bin seit einigen Jahren verheiratet. Nun bin ich dahinter gekommen, dass meine Frau mir immer Gefühle vorgetesucht hat, díe aber nicht vorhanden sind.
Bei streicheln der Brust kann ich keine Veränderung erkennen, denn sie hat Schlupfwarzen, die nicht hervortreten. Beim Vorspiel wird die Scheide zwar feucht, aber sonst ist keine Erregung wahrnehmbar.
Beim GV hat sie immer beteuert, dass es angenehm ist. Vermutlich hat sie immer etwas vorgespielt, was nicht vorhanden ist.
Die letzte Erkenntnis erhielt ich beim Oralsex. Da hat sie erklärt, dass ich das für sie nicht zu machen brauche.
Unter diesen Voraussetzungen fehlt mir die Motivation zum Sex.
Vermutlich liegt hier eine primäre Anorgasmie vor. Ich halte auch einen Missbrauch in der Jugend für möglich.
Ich weis nicht, ob ich sie zu einem Besuch bei einem Psychotherapeuten bewegen kann.
Weis sonst keinen Ausweg mehr.
Wäre dankbar für Ratschläge. 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo,
das Ganze klingt für mich, als wüsstest du alles, wie ein Frau beim GV zu reagieren hat. Woher weißt du, dass sie dir Gefühle vorgetäuscht hat? Hat sie es dir eingestanden? Wenn ja, dann musst du überlegen, warum, wahrscheinlich wollte sie dich nicht enttäuschen. Dann liegt es an dir. Wenn sie es dir nicht gesagt hat, meinst du, es an ihren körperlichen Reaktionen erkannt zu haben? Wenn das so ist, dann halte ich dich in dieser Beziehung für sehr unwissend, was Frauen betrifft. Es ist nicht so, dass die Brustwarzen unbedingt immer hervortreten müssen. Daran den Erregungsgrad feststellen zu wollen, halte ich als Frau für sehr fragwürdig.
Es gibt Frauen, denen reicht es, wenn es einfach schön ist, auch wenn sie keinen Orgasmus haben. Ihnen ist der Orgasmus einfach nicht so wichtig. Und wenn manche keinen Oralsex wollen, ist das auch ganz normal. Ich kenne Frauen, die finden das einfach widerlich.
Wenn deine Frau nun beteuert hat, dass ihr der GV angenehm ist, warum glaubst du ihr dann nicht einfach? Lieber unterstellst du ihr, dass sie dich angelogen und dir nur was vorgemacht hat. Unter solchen Voraussetzungen würde mir schnell die Lust vergehen, wenn mir mein Partner Lügen unterstellen würde.
Weil du damit nicht umgehen kannst, dass sie anders ist als du dir das vorstellst, überlegst du, ob sie ein psychisches Problem bis zum Missbrauch haben könnte. Das ist in manchen solchen Fällen wohl möglich, aber bei deiner Frau ist es nur eine Vermutung, mit der du ihr vielleicht Unrecht tust.
Ich rate dir als Frau: Geh mal verständnisvoller und liebevoller mit ihr um und setze sie nicht mehr unter Druck mit deinen Erwartungen und Vermutungen. Vergiss alles, was du jemals über Frauen und GV in den einschlägigen Heftchen gelesen hast oder in Filmen gesehen hast und lerne deine Frau mal richtig kennen. Jede Frau -wie gesagt - reagiert anders und will es anders, und wenn man sich nicht drauf einstellen kann, dann führt es irgendwann ins Aus.
Ich hoffe, dass du dir drüber Gedanken machst, und dass es zwischen euch wieder besser klappt.
Alles Gute!

----------


## kabran

Hallo Nachtigall, herzlichen Dank für Deine umfangreichen Ausführungen. Habe sie oft gelesen bevor nun antworte. Als Frau siehst Du sicher vieles anders. Das wichtigste in einer Partnerschaft ist für mich Ehrlichkeit und Vertrauen. Das liegt aber leider bei uns nicht, oder nicht mehr vor.  Habe schon einen Hinweis auf einen Missbrauch in der Jugend vor, der aber abgestritten wird. Ich habe mir immer viel Mühe gegeben. Stundenlanges Schmusen, Streicheln usw. vor dem GV weil es mir auch ein Bedürfnis war. Am Anfang waren alle Spielarten für sie schön. Aber dann wurde alles immer weniger. Es gab für alles Ausrede. Manuelle Stimulation scheint nicht mehr erwünscht. Es bleibt nur noch Löffelchen in Seitenlage. Da kommt einem schon der Gedanke an eine Puppe von Beate Uhse.  Daher komme ich zu der Annahme, dass hier eine Anorgasmie oder Frigidität vorliegt.  Ich weis nicht mehr weiter. LG Kabran

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Karl,
mein erster Gedanke dazu ist, dass entweder vielleicht die Liebe nachgelassen hat, oder dass deine Frau vielleicht irgendwie im Stress ist. Es muss nichts Krankhaftes sein, sondern es kann auch der ganz normale Alltag sein. Wenn sie mit dir nicht mehr ehrlich und vertrauensvoll umgehen kann, muss es tiefere Gründe haben. Dann wäre eher eine Eheberatung vonnöten. Ich bin 29 J. lang verheiratet und weiß, welche Tiefen (oder besser gesagt: Abgründe) es in einer Ehe geben kann. Jeder macht mal Fehler und man enttäuscht sich gegenseitig, das bringt der Alltag einfach mit sich. Da ist es immer wichtig, dem anderen zu verzeihen und ganz neu anzufangen. Frag doch deine Frau ganz behutsam, was sie meint, woran es liegen könnte, dass ihr Interesse da so nachgelassen hat. Und sei nicht beleidigt, wenn sie sagt, es läge an dir, sondern versucht, eine Lösung zu finden. Es gibt auch Sexualberatungen, oder wenn ein tiefes Problem dahintersteckt, mit dem sie oder ihr beide nicht zurechtkommt (vielleicht traut sie sich auch über den Missbrauch nicht zu sprechen, falls da wirklich mal was war), dann sollte das in professionelle Hände gegeben werden.
Das war's, was mir momentan dazu eingefallen ist.
Alles Gute!

----------


## Muschel

Hallo Karl,  
wenn ich Deinen Text hier so lese und auf Dein Alter schaue, dann frage ich mich wirklich, ob Du denkst, daß wir Frauen auf Knopfdruck reagieren?  
Brustwarzen streicheln = aufgestellte BW. Leider funktioniert das so in der Realität nicht immer und schon gar nicht auf Zuruf. 
Woher weißt Du, daß Deine Frau keine manuelle Stimulation mehr möchte? Du schreibt, es scheint so.... 
Weißt Du, ich glaube viel mehr, daß Deine Frau endlich mal den Mund aufgemacht hat, was sie möchte, gerne hat, vielleicht sogar, wovon sie im Bett träumt und nicht länger Deine automatisierten Abläufe erträgt einschl. ihres Vorspielen des Orgasmus! 
Wenn sie keinen Oralverkehr mag bei sich, so what? Geht die Welt davon unter? Oder hast Du vielleicht mal überlegt, daß Deine Technik nicht die ganz richtige ist? Bei der Frau die Schuld suchen ist immer einfacher. 
Stundenlanges Vorspiel? Oh mein Gott, ich würde zwischendurch wahrscheinlich wegschlafen. Ok, ich mag auch längere Vorspiele, aber keine Stunden.  
Wie ist denn Euer Sexleben so? Also Häufigkeit? Macht Ihr es in verschiedenen Stellungen oder immer nur nach Schema F? Sextoys mal ausprobiert?
Befriedigt sich Deine Frau selbst? Hat sie da Spaß dabei? 
Ich würde hier eher nicht von einer frigiden Frau ausgehen, sondern eher von einer, die sich Abwechslung wünscht. Oder aber es geht tiefer und es schwelt irgendein Konflikt zwischen Euch. Wäre eine durchaus denkbare Geschichte... 
Mach Deiner Frau nicht so einen Druck, geh das ganze mal spielerischer an, laß sie Wünsche äußern, nimm Dich völlig zurück, Du bist mal nicht wichtig beim Sex! 
LG, Andrea

----------


## kabran

Hallo Andrea,  herzlichen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich stehe nicht auf OV. War nur ein weiterer Versuch bei ihr etwas zu bewirken. Stundenlang ist nicht allein das Vorspiel. Sie liegt dann meistens nackt in meinem Arm und wir erzählen uns den Tagesablauf, Planung usw. Dabei bekommt sie passiv ihre Streicheleinheiten von den Nackenhaaren bis zu überall wo ich in dieser Lage drankomme. Sie genießt das, aber von ihrer Seite kommt dann nichts.  Früher war sie auch immer bereit wenn ich Lust hatte. Sie war für alles offen. Keine Stellung wurde ausgelassen. Aber jetzt hat es sich auf Doggy reduziert. Das ist für mich ein schlechtes Gefühl, wenn ich sie dabei nicht mehr ansehen kann. Das ist so: kannst dich an mir befriedigen. Spielzeuge und SB lehnt sie ab. Sich selber zu berühren würde nichts auslösen.  Ich mache keinen Druck, auch wenn es Monate dauert. Darüber Sprechen: Fehlanzeige. Kann daraus nur einen Schluss ziehen, dass mir in der ersten Zeit unserer Liebe etwas vorgemacht wurde und das tiefere Ursachen hat. LG Karl

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Karl,
jetzt geh einfach mal von deiner Theorie weg, dass dir was vorgemacht wurde. Du scheinst nur in dieser einen Schiene zu denken. Deine Frau spürt, dass du ihr Unehrlichkeit unterschiebst, und das macht es nur schlimmer.  Ich habe eher den Eindruck, als würde irgendwas tieferes in eurer Ehe nicht stimmen, und Frauen reagieren dann meistens so, dass sie sich nicht mehr so hingeben können, eben weil nicht mehr alles stimmig ist. Denk mal drüber nach und versteif dich nicht so auf deine Theorie, sonst bleibt nur die Resignation und niemand lernt was daraus.

----------


## Myriam

Vielleicht solltet Ihr einfach mal Pause machen und Euch um den normalen Alltag kümmern. Es gibt noch anderes im Leben. Nicht jeder ist ein Sexprotz und liebt seinen Partner trotzdem.
Zeig ihr mal im wirklichen Leben, daß Du sie liebst. Daß Du auch bei Schwierigkeiten zu ihr stehst. Daß nicht alles und jegliches zerredet und erklärt werden muß. 
Habt Ihr keine anderen gemeinsamen Hobby's? 
Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten eines harmonischen und liebevollen Zusammenseins, auch außerhalb des Bettes.
Und glaube mir, gerade weil ich sehr alt bin, weiß ich das.
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Hallo Karl, 
ich stimme Myriam zu, es gibt sicherlich auch noch eine Partnerschaft ausserhalb des Bettes, dort solltest du mal ansetzen. 
Sicher bist du einer von den Männern, die aufmerksam und einfühlsam auf ihre Frauen zugehen, sich gedanken machen und realisieren das iwas in der Partnerschaft nicht richtig läuft.
Ebenso denk ich, wenn du das Gefühl hast, das die Ursachen für die Veränderung in dieser Patnerschaft vllt mit MB zutun haben könnte, dann tu dir einen gefallen und lass sie auf dich zukommen. Nimm dich zurück, stell keine fragen und habe geduld.
Es hat nichts damit zutun, das sie unehrlich zu dir war oder ist, situationen ändern sich manschmal einfach.
Das was damals sehr schön war, muss heute nicht mehr unbedingt gefallen. Wir Menschen entwickeln uns weiter, das jeden Tag, ändern unsere Meinungen, gehen auch mal schritte zurück.
Aber um auf dein anliegen zurück zu kommen, setz dich und somit auch sie nicht unter druck, dreh den spieß doch mal um und zeige ihr desintresse.
Wie würde sie reagieren, wenn du dich Abends zwar noch mit ihr über euren Tag Unterhaltet, aber eben nicht mehr mit Streicheln?
Vllt solltest du ihr verhalten, ihr mal wiederspiegeln, lass sie mal einen Schritt auf dich zukommen.
Du musst wissen, das auch vllt sehr viel gewohnheit dahinter steht, nach dem Motto " er tut mir gut, er verwöhnt mich und macht sich gedanken, also muss ich nicht mehr all zuviel tun"  was aber NICHT auf einer Bewussten ebene abläuft.
Überlege dir, wann die Veränderung angefangen hat, betrachte auch dich immer sehr kritisch.
versuche mehr hinzufühlen 
Nun habe ich den Faden verloren,  
Ich wünsche dir, das du oder ihr für euch einen lebbaren weg findet. 
Glg

----------


## kabran

Hallo Zaubersonne72, 
"sie nicht unter druck, dreh den spieß doch mal um und zeige ihr desintresse.
Wie würde sie reagieren, wenn du dich Abends zwar noch mit ihr über euren Tag Unterhaltet, aber eben nicht mehr mit Streicheln?
Vllt solltest du ihr verhalten, ihr mal wiederspiegeln, lass sie mal einen Schritt auf dich zukommen."
Danke. Habes schon versucht. Nach 4 Monaten ist mann schon fast verhungert.
LG Karl

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Karl,
ich denke, wie ich dir auch schon sagte, dass das Problem wohl tiefer liegt und dieses Verhalten wohl eine Auswirkung davon ist. Ich würde dann auch nicht von "primärer Anorgasmie" sprechen, eher von "sekundärer Anorgasmie", die ihre Ursachen in einem tiefsitzenden Problem hat. Darum würde ich euch dringend eine Eheberatung empfehlen.

----------


## Schlumpfine

wie wäre es mal mit reden? vermutlich, vielleicht... haha...  
und natürlich das alte klischee... eine frau, die nich hinter sex her ist wie der teufel hinter ner seele... die muss einfach frigide sein... oh mann... 
ich bin mir sicher, das in eurer beziehung etwas nicht stimmt. schon allein deine vermutungen zeigen fehlendes vertrauen. und du machst etwas beim sex (ov) auf das du nicht stehst und wunderst dich über ihre reaktion? meinst du deine frau ist so blöde und merkt nicht, das du sowas eig. nicht magst? du wolltest was bewirken? hast du doch, sie sagt dir, das du nichts tun sollst, was du nicht wirklich willst. 
sie ist ehrlicher als du und muss mit dem gefühl leben, das du ihr lügen unterstellst. zeugt von viel vertrauen.  
da hilft nur reden reden reden... und auch mal zuhören, vor allem dann, wenn sie dir evtl sagt, das es an dir liegt. 
weil du versuchst, einfühlsam zu sein, heisst es noch nicht, das du es auch bist. oder das sie es so empfindet. 
aus meiner lebenserfahrung heraus kann ich dir nur sagen, das dann der sex am schönsten wird, wenn man sich vertrauen kann, sich verstanden fühlt und weiss, das man über ALLES reden könnte, wenn man wollte.

----------


## lona

ich versuche mal mit einem anderen fallbeispiel daran zu gehen, vielleicht hilft dir das, zu verstehen: 
ich bin vor einiger zeit mit einem mann zusammen gekommen und wir führten eine glückliche beziehung. kein bilderbuch, aber zufrieden, ehrlich, offen. Wir hatten sehr viel Sex. Oft, in allen möglichen Situationen und sehr experimentierfreudig. ich hatte gerne sex, ich habe es genossen und hatte meine höhepunkte. wir haben sehr harmoniert darin. ich bin jemand der sehr offen mit sex umgeht und keinerlei psychische blockaden zum thema hat. 
irgendwann wurd es weniger, ich kann mich nicht erinnern wann und wie, irgendwie hatten wir aber einfach weniger sex.
mein freund hat das ziemlich zügig offen angesprochen und mich gefragt woran es liegt, und ob seine wahrnehmung richtig ist. ich konnte ihm leider keine antwort geben, außer dass es richtig ist dass ich zur zeit keine lust verspüre. ich hätte mir selbst gern eine antwort gegeben, aber ich wusste keine.
wir haben ein paar dinge ausprobiert und ich habe mir viele gedanken gemacht was mit mir los ist. 
Ergebnis ist, dass nichts mit mir los ist! Die Gesellschaft schreibt einem vor, dass man in einer beziehung sex miteinander hat. Das sei normal, gehört dazu ohne es zu hinterfragen. 
Aber bringen wir es mal auf den Punkt:
Die Evolution hat uns die Lust am Sex gegeben, damit wir uns fortpflanzen. Der einizge biologische Grund von Sex ist das Fortplanzen. Wenn man nun momentan kein Interesse an der Fortpflanzung hat (aus welchen Gründen auch immer, Stress kan zb auch kein grund sein, MUSS aber nicht!!!) braucht man kein Sex haben. 
Nun gibt es Menschen denen Sex sehr wichtig ist - völlig wertfrei! Sie setzen die Priorität von Sex sehr hoch an. 
Andere setzen sie niedriger an! Mir ist z.B. das verfolgen meines Berufes, ein spaziergang in der Sonne oder das Kochen eines leckeren Gerichtes wichtiger als Sex.
Diese unterschiedlichen Bedürfnisse müssen erstmal herausgefunden werden. Eine menge menschen haben sich darüber noch nie gedanken gemacht! Dabei haben sie Sex. Außerdem können sich Bedurfnisse ständig ändern! (Keine hat täglich Lust auf zB fernsehen. Manchmal haben wir darauf lust, machmal nicht  :Zwinker:  )
Wenn diese Bedürfnisse in einer Partnerschaft auseinander driften wird es schwierig. Dann sollte man darüber respektvoll reden und nach eine Lösung finden. Es kann auch sein dass das eine Trennung bedeutet, kein Weltuntergang. 
Mein Fruend hat das alles nciht sehr gut verstehen können. Er hat es immer wieder aufprobiert. Ich habe ihn einmal darum gebeten mich 2 Monate nicht anzufassen um zu sehen wie es mir damit geht. Das hat er getan. Mir tat das sehr gut! Es war schön! Er hat auf den Tag gewartet an dem die 2 Monate um waren! Ich brauche nicht zu erwähnen wieviel Druck das aufbaut.  :Zwinker: 
(Es ist übrigens schön dass auch du das 4 Monate getan hast, aber es sei gesagt, dass 4 Monate eine sehr kurze Zeit für Entwicklung! Du kannst nicht erwarten dass deine Frau sich in 4 monaten verändert!)
Meine Psychologin hat mir mal vorgendes Beispiel genannt:
Wenn jemand kein Eis mag, möchte er auch kein Eis essen. Der Gegenüber mag Eis aber sehr gerne und kann nicht verstehen warum der Andere es nicht essen will. Er reibt ihm also täglich den Löffel eis unter die Nase und versucht dem anderen zu erklären wie lecker Eis doch sei! Mit der Zeit wird sich herausstellen, dass es die wunderbarste Praktik war, um dem jenigen den Geschmack auf Eis für immer zu vermiesen. Er wird Eis immer doofer finden. Ihm wird vielleicht sogar schlecht davon oder er mag es nicht mal mehr sehen.
Dies ist absolut identisch zum Fallbeispiel Sex! 
Mein Freund hat mir auserdem helfen wollen, indem er mir erklärte ich solle mit meiner Psychologin mal darüber reden. Vielleicht hätte ich ja mal schlechte erfahrung gemacht, vielleicht liebte ich ihn nicht mehr oder fand ihn unatraktiv, vielleicht läge es an den Medikamenten die ich zu der Zeit eingenommen habe, vielleicht war es eine Krankheit die behandelbar sei! 1000 Möglichkeiten. Bis ich das selbst fast geglaubt habe. Aber all das stimmt nicht! 
Ich habe keine Lust auf Sex weil ich sie nicht hab! 
Mir ist Sex nicht sehr wichtig. 
Manchmal habe ich dennoch Lust auf ihn, und ich kann ihn sehr gut! 
Aber manchmal hab ich eben keine Lust. Weil ich ihn dann nicht so schön finde.
Ich hätte es geliebt mit meinem Freund nackt im Bett zu liegen und mir über die Schulter streicheln zu lassen. Aber das wollte er nicht: Entweder Sex, oder gar nicht. Das hielte er nicht aus.
Schade, aber gut, ich hab es hinnehmen müssen.
Manchmal hab ich mich sogar nichtmal nackt zeigen wollen. Ja und?! Das ist schließlich mein Recht. Es gibt ebenso momente in denen ich gern mal nackt über eine Wiese springen möchte. 
Jeder Mensch hat Bedürfnisse die völlig unterschiedlich sein können.
Und herrgott es ist keine Krankheit! Deine Frau fühlt sich sicherlich nicht tolldabei, wenn du ihr vorwirfst sie hätte eine 
"primäre anorgasmie" und solle zum psychologen. 
Wirft sie dir vor dass du Sexsüchtig seist und damit mal zur Selbsthilfegruppe gehen solltest?
Das ist nicht sehr verständnisvoll. 
Wenn es dich stört: Red mit ihr oder trenn dich von ihr. Aber wenn du sie liebst, dann hilf ihr, ihre Bedürfnisse durchzuetzen!  
und zum schluss sei noch gesagt, dass das nicht bei allen Frauen der fall ist  :Grin: 
Manche haben vielleicht ein Missbrauchsfall hinter sich oder haben andere Gründe. Aber vorerst sollte man nach den naheliegensten suchen.  :Zwinker:   
Beste Grüße! und viel Erfolg bei allen weiteren Entwicklungen  :Zwinker:

----------


## Myriam

@Iona
hallo Iona, gute Sicht der Dinge. Genau so ist es. Zugegeben, daß es auch manchmal Gründe gibt. Aber meistens ist es einfach so, daß man halt nicht andauernd will.
Sicher bin ich nicht. Aber ich glaube, daß da auch eine feminin-maskulin-unterschiedliche Veranlagung vorliegt. Frauen können sehr verliebt sein und müssen kein bißchen Sex dazu haben. Das ist halt mal so. Vermutlich "ticken" hier Frauen und Männer tatsächlich unterschiedlich. Ich möchte mich jetzt hier nicht näher auf diese Unterschiedlichkeit einlassen. Aber es gibt sie ganz bestimmt, bei manchen mehr, bei manchen weniger. 
Auf jeden Fall bringst Du die Sache auf den Punkt.
@ kabran
Wie früher schon gesagt. Versuche jetzt einfach mal, Deinerseits etwas Pause zu machen. Du "verhungerst" nur dann, wenn Du eigentlich nicht auf Deine Frau eingehen und ihr Zeit lassen willst. Nicht nur Du hast ein Ego, Deine Frau auch. Respektiere dies und lasse doch einfach mal dieses Thema auf der Seite. Beschäftigt Euch mit ganz anderen Dingen. Das geht doch auch. 
Schönes Wochenende Dir und allen und herzliche Grüße
Myriam

----------


## kabran

Hallo Ilona, ihr könnt wenigstens darüber sprechen. Alle Gesprächsversuche enden mit Beschuldigungen gegen mich. Dass Frauen anders ticken als Männer ist für mich nicht neu. Aber Ehrlichkeit und Vertrauen kann keine Einbahnstraße sein. Du schreibst, du hast deine Höhepunkte gehabt. Das ist gut, aber mann möchte nicht auf Dauer in Einseitigkeit leben. Selbst zu SB fehlt das Wollen und  Können. Mit Kuschelsex allein kann ich nicht leben. Danke allen für ihre Beiträge zu diesem Thema, auch wenn sie ja teilweise einseitig nur aus Sicht der Frauen sind. Ich kann nicht mehr und will auch nicht mehr. Viele Grüße Karl

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Karl,
du schreibst über deine Frau, also hast du auch von Frauen die verschiedensten Antworten bekommen. Glaube ja nicht, dass wir Frauen nicht wissen, was die Männer gerne haben. Wir können dich gut verstehen, aber wir haben natürlich versucht, dir die Sichtweise einer Frau darzulegen.
Wie ich dir schon mal sagte, kommt es mir vor, als seien diese Probleme nur vordergründig, und es stecken tiefe Eheprobleme dahinter. Falls deine Frau einverstanden ist, könntest du mit ihr zu einer Eheberatung gehen. Wenn sie das nicht will oder wenn auch du es ablehnst, muss man bezweifeln, ob da überhaupt noch wirkliche Liebe vorhanden ist, denn wahre Liebe will das Beste für den anderen und kämpft um die Liebe des andern. Doch leider ist oft die Liebe abgestorben und es ist sinnlos zu kämpfen, dann bleibt nur die Trennung. 
Ich hoffe sehr, dass ihr beiden es miteinander schafft, und wünsche euch alles Liebe und Gute!

----------


## Argus

Der Thread ist zwar alt, aber macht ja nichts. 
Ich kann Kabran mit seinem Problem gut verstehen, er hat Recht; Ehrlichkeit und Vertrauen können keine Einbahnstraße sein, keine gute Basis für eine Ehe. 
Wenn er sie liebt, wird er sein Recht erwirken, sich sexuell anderweitig umzusehen, weder SIE noch ER haben das Recht in einer Beziehung, dem jeweils anderen lebenswichtige Grundbedürfnisse wie Essen, Schlaf, Sex und Liebe  zu verweigern. Kann zusammen keine Lösung gefunden werden: Trennen! 
Die Meinungen der  Frauen hier sind zum Großteil Projektionen, reine Rationalisierungen eigens Betroffener, als wäre chronische Unlust dieser Art „normal“ und als wäre Sex halt nur so ein kleiner Faktor… Mir graust es bei dem, was hier z.T.  geschrieben wurde…Sex ist zum Fortpflanzen da…die Männer sind schuld…Sex ist wie Eis-Essen… 
Billige Konsum-Metaphern mit dem Anstrich des Banalen oder des Sündigen, für das Geilste und Aufregenste, Mystischste, Magischste, Heiligste, was Männer und Frauen zusammen erleben können…„Ich ess mal geschwind ein Eis, willst du auch eins?…Neeee, lass mal, ich hab schon genug, ich hab keine Lust mehr und kotz gleich!…“ 
„Lass uns lieber mit einander SCHLAFEN, ich bin soooo müde *gääähn*, von der Arbeits-Woche, und ein bisschen Spaß MUSS sein oder? Wie wärs? Ein bisschen Eiscreme, wenn du willst melk ich dich kurz ab, das Leben ist schließlich ein Kompromiss und du bringst die Kohle rein, Liebe ist ein Geben –und Nehmen oder nicht? Und ich tu alles, um die Liebesdroge von dir zu kriegen, f… mich wenn du willst, ich will nicht, zumindest nicht mit dir! Ich stelle mir bei geschlossenen Augen einfach etwas anderes vor, aber das werde ich dir nicht sagen, weil ich Angst habe du verlässt mich wenn ich nein sage.“ 
Wer will da dem Mann den Gang zur anderen Frau missgönnen, wenn seine EIGENE Frau sich für ihn prostituiert? *THUMBS DOWN!* 
Bisschen mehr Anstrengung seitens des Mannes mag hier und da plausibel erscheinen und auch dem Umsatz der Industrie dienlich sein, ist in SO einem Fall aber der völlig FALSCHE Ansatzpunkt und kann nur im Burnout, der tiefen Depression für den Mann enden.  Hier, in diesem angesprochenen Fall, ist es die FRAU, die an sich arbeiten muss, aber hallo. Andersrum gibt’s zwar auch, aber hier ist eben ER der Haupt-Leidtragende. 
Ich finde es gelinde ausgedrückt frech, wenn dem nach Hilfe „schreienden“ Betroffenen in so einem recht klaren Fall der Manipulation über Sex eine Beziehung aufrecht zu erhalten, auch noch tiefere Eheprobleme und Lieblosigkeit unterstellt werden, denn aus Liebe macht der das überhaupt erst mit, und er geht an der Vergangenheit, den Zwängen und Komplexen seiner Partnerin kaputt, ist am Ende seiner Kräfte angelangt und schwer enttäuscht, Vertrauensbasis schwer verletzt… 
Ich wünsche ihm eine Frau, entweder die Eigene oder eine andere, die offen und mutig ehrlich ist, die einfach zu sich steht und auch NEIN sagen kann, ohne aus Angst scheinheilig falsche Tatsachen vorzuspiegeln, dazu muss sie keine Super-Woman sein, sondern einfach nur sie selbst. 
Eine Frau, die auch alleine mehr oder weniger glücklich ist, ihn nicht zwingend verändern will, die sich selber  schätzt und ihren Körper liebt, beim Sex ihre Seele öffnen kann und sich berühren lässt, sich ihm SCHENKT, sich ganz hingeben und fallen lassen kann (Wir reden hier von einer EHE, nicht von einer Wochenend-Beziehung). 
Der Rest ergibt sich dann von ganz alleine, er wird alles für sie tun, sich gerne anstrengen, und sie lieben wie sie ist, mit allen Stärken und Schwächen, und auch zu ihr halten wenn es mal nicht so ist wie er will, durch Höhen und Tiefen, Zoff ist normal und auch der Sex variiert in Qualität und Quantität, aber was hier geschrieben wurde ist zu 90% einfach nur Mist. 
In diesem Sinne, an alle Eiscreme-lutschenden Frauen…besonders aber an alle betroffenen Männer, die aus Liebe zu ihrer Partnerin zugrunde gehen, ich wünsche allen Mut zur Veränderung.

----------

